# How to unblock websites on firefox ?



## adeni (Nov 18, 2011)

So facebook and tumblr has been blocked on my computer and ive tried everything to unblock it. its been blocked through my mtom/adsl cause i cant access facebook and tumblr on internet explorer either. I've tried going to command promt and typing in different codes except it doesnt work. does anyone know how to unblock it on firefox (newest version) ? urgent ! and no please dont say "just use proxy".


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome TSF:

Please do not start a new post one the same question. Your other ones have been deleted.

Is this a school or work computer ?

BG


----------



## adeni (Nov 18, 2011)

its a home/work computer


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

To clarify is it a work laptop that you use at home?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi adeni,

Since this is a work computer and certain restrictions have been applied, also not knowing your real intentions. We won't be able to assist you with your request bypassing network settings in your computer.

Having said that, this Thread shall be Closed. You may send me a PM for clarification if you wish.
Thank you for your understanding.


----------

